# M6.5 X 0.75 Taps



## mrplace (Apr 12, 2007)

I am planning on making a purchase of taps that are M6.5 X 0.75 that matches the nibs Anthony sells.

These are not cheap because they are custom cut. We get a price break with volume. Right now the cost is $52.30 +$5.00 handling charge, and +plus shipping. There is a two to four week lead time on these.

So, I propose everyone who is interested PM me and let me know how many you would like. I will figure the total cost April 20th and post the cost with shipping/insurance added, as well as Paypal information to make the payments.

Please PM me also if you post.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 20, 2007)

Just wondering if you recieved any response? Is this something Bruce can make?


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 20, 2007)

Keep me posted, please.


----------



## mrplace (Apr 20, 2007)

Bruce has made his own. I have gotten alot of information from Bruce, but he is always busy so I did not ask him. His are made from Titanium, these are HSS M2. I would think he would charge about the same because it is time consuming work. I have talked to 3 machine shops and my machinists at work, and I get the same response. It is cheaper to buy them from someone who specializes in taps.

I don't know, if anyone else has some options, I would be very interested in them.


----------



## btboone (Apr 20, 2007)

If you don't get enough interest, I can make a few.  They are nowhere near as good as professional ones, but mine worked in brass or plastic OK.  I have been crazy this last week with a few 30 ring days, so do keep me as a last resort, but I'll bail you out if the other options dry up.


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 22, 2007)

It would be worth a try here http://www.regalcuttingtools.com/index.html
Click special quotes and then select tap,
it will open a specifications page to fill in.
I have ordered custom _left_ hand taps through my
job from Regal;price was reasonable,2 week delivery,
and quality good.If I recall,price was around 30 bucks each,
they were #12 size,and TICN coated as well.
As an aside,I may search for an off the shelf supplier
for you.Hope this helps and saves you some $$![]



> _Originally posted by mrplace_
> <br />
> I don't know, if anyone else has some options, I would be very interested in them.


----------



## gerryr (May 9, 2007)

Is this the tap that matches the threads of the Baron coupler?


----------



## mrplace (May 9, 2007)

No, this fits the gold nibs/feeders that Anthony sells.


----------



## gerryr (May 9, 2007)

Anthony sells two different size nibs.  So this is for the large one?


----------



## btboone (May 9, 2007)

That is the smaller of the two nibs.


----------



## Chuck Key (May 9, 2007)

One idea might be a double end tap with one end for the feed threads and the other to thread the a coupler.

Chuckie


----------



## LostintheWoods (May 9, 2007)

And where might one place the tap handle? That looks mighty precarious, and prone to near-misses, to me.


----------



## Chuck Key (May 9, 2007)

I use a Jacobs chuck in the tail stock as a tap handle and turn the lathe head stock by hand while feeding the tail stock by hand also.  Precarious naa, precocious maybe.

Chuckie


----------



## gerryr (May 10, 2007)

Did you have that made or make it yourself?  I would like to get one for the Baron coupler.


----------



## Chuck Key (May 10, 2007)

Oops, just realized this is a buy and sell forum.  The post is just for information on the topic.  I did make the taps metioned but they are intended for personal use only since I am not set up for selling them nor manufacturing them in large quantities.

Chuckie


----------

